# How hot do mower belts get?



## montgomeryj1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a John Deere F525 front deck mower. I have gone through belts that drive the deck this year and last. When done mowing my 1.5 acres the belts are hot, not like I can't touch it at all but hot enough I couldn't hold my hand on it long. The spindles on the deck are warm but not as hot as the belt and all idlers on the deck are coolish to the touch. Would it be my PTO clutch? If the battery is low does it make the clutch run hotter? Thanks guys


----------



## stretch6000 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds like you may have bent one of the shafts to the blades, therefore making the pulley on top run out of line, this would cause it to get hot, voltage shouldn't effect the clutch, if its slipping you may find the pads worn..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

stretch6000 said:


> Sounds like you may have bent one of the shafts to the blades, therefore making the pulley on top run out of line, this would cause it to get hot, voltage shouldn't effect the clutch, if its slipping you may find the pads worn..




All those things, and grass build up under the deck putting more strain on the deck belt, pulleys, etc.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

When they get stinky I start lookin because that's probably too hot.

If I remember the next time I mow I'll shoot the belt with the temp. gun after about a half hour of operation and report back.


----------

